# 2010 - auto light function



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi

I have a question regarding the auto light function. There's many topics on this already but none seems to answer my questions.

Question is: *Do I even have automatic light function?!

*The manual says so, and describes light intensity depending on surroundings, and the sensor works fine for the interior light (dashboard etc).
However, there is no difference in the headlights, daytime or night - All light are also on (tail, license plate etc.)
I see no difference in light intensity when headlights are in the ON position or AUTO position.

I know I have no separate DRL lights, and as I understand DRL on older model i just headlights dimmed.

Can anyone confirm that even though the sensor and option is present, that DRL may not be a part of this model?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what country you are in. There's no 2010 in the U.S. as 2011 was the first model year.

In the US, the DRL will change the headlight intensity (a bit), and will turn the other lights (tail, license), etc on/off. I'm not sure why yours is different. Also, the US models will turn on the headlights if the wipers "swish" 7 times, so if it was raining when you checked, that might explain it.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not sure what country you are in. There's no 2010 in the U.S. as 2011 was the first model year.
> 
> In the US, the DRL will change the headlight intensity (a bit), and will turn the other lights (tail, license), etc on/off. I'm not sure why yours is different. Also, the US models will turn on the headlights if the wipers "swish" 7 times, so if it was raining when you checked, that might explain it.


Exactly what the manual says. I'm in Denmark (EU).

I tried setting it in auto, and left a flashlight at the sensor (no interior light on) - all lights are on, and no difference in headlight intensity. - Either something is broken or the function simply isn't there.
BTW no rain or wipers running.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hard to tell without more details, but the 2009/2010 Korean-built Cruze, which I believe yours may be, only have an on-off action with the lights, there is no graduation of light intensity, they are either on or off.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

grs1961 said:


> Hard to tell without more details, but the 2009/2010 Korean-built Cruze, which I believe yours may be, only have an on-off action with the lights, there is no graduation of light intensity, they are either on or off.


Exactly true. And I'm pretty sure it is the Korean built version. I'm just wondering since the switch is there (my friends 2013 model, doesn't have the auto-function switch), and the manual also says it's there (manuel in my native language, so should be edited for the specific-model).
I wonder if it can be added somehow - bascially I'd like ALL lights off, and have the sensor controlling when it's to dark.


----------

